# Tiller engine replacement



## chocolate-lab (Feb 8, 2008)

Well, here goes, I have a late 80,s model sleeve hitch tiller model#143.806102 serial#0268D. these are the numbers on the engine itself. The tiller has a sears# of 917.252493 serial#0501S02293. I was tilling today and the old engine blew. I was needing some advice on a replacement engine, or a web site where I could maybe match the old engine to a newer one. Any help would be most helpful. Thanks.:argh:


----------



## dodger1 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi Neighbor,
this is a warehouse I discovered on ebay when looking for an engine myself...they have a huge selection...good luck D1

Small Engine Warehouse
2347 South 800 East
Dunkirk, Indiana 47336

800-321-6725 Toll Free
765-768-6725 Phone
765-768-6542 Fax
[email protected]

Store Hours (Eastern Time)
8am to 5pm Mon-Fri
8am to Noon Sat


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

The engine is a Tecumseh HM80-155400L


----------



## chocolate-lab (Feb 8, 2008)

*Thank you*

Thank ya fellas, this info is most helpful. I truly appreciate your time. Hopefully I can return the favor on here some day.


----------



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

I just replaced the engine on my old tiller. It had the old B & S on it. I use a motor I got at Harbor Freight for $99.00. It fit right on. The motor is a Honda


----------

